# Bicycle shop



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

We are in the process of buying a bicycle shop in southern spain, with the view to expand into bike rentals and also into moped repairs and possibly basic car service/repairs.

Any words of advice or help anyone can offer? We have been told by various people the mechanical repairs could do very well, we would be grateful of peoples views.

many thanks.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

blackjack1 said:


> We are in the process of buying a bicycle shop in southern spain, with the view to expand into bike rentals and also into moped repairs and possibly basic car service/repairs.
> 
> Any words of advice or help anyone can offer? We have been told by various people the mechanical repairs could do very well, we would be grateful of peoples views.
> 
> many thanks.


Hi, I cannot advise on your business, but may I just say you will get lots of replies very soon. Good luck in your venture and keep in touch with how you are getting on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cycling is an extremely popular sport in Spain as I'm sure you know, with many cycling clubs with all the gear, who go out on a regular basis. Get in touch with as many groups as you can telling them the stock that you've got and asking them what they want.


----------



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Cycling is an extremely popular sport in Spain as I'm sure you know, with many cycling clubs with all the gear, who go out on a regular basis. Get in touch with as many groups as you can telling them the stock that you've got and asking them what they want.


Thanks thats a great idea.


----------



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Besides the bicycle shop, some other members of my family want to set up an aqua ball (walk on water) area, we believe there isnt any others in the Fuengirola area but only in Marbella, does anyone know if this is correct?
They are in the process of getting a licence etc and hope to be set up by Easter and they would need to employ some people too.
Much excitement for our new lives in Spain, even in these bad financial times, we hope to meet lots of fellow Brits both socially and for any help or advice along the way!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The very best of luck in your new venture. It sounds very exciting. Keep us all posted. I have no idea if there are any other aqua ball parks near you, certainly none around our neck of the woods.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blackjack1 said:


> Besides the bicycle shop, some other members of my family want to set up an aqua ball (walk on water) area, we believe there isnt any others in the Fuengirola area but only in Marbella, does anyone know if this is correct?
> They are in the process of getting a licence etc and hope to be set up by Easter and they would need to employ some people too.
> Much excitement for our new lives in Spain, even in these bad financial times, we hope to meet lots of fellow Brits both socially and for any help or advice along the way!


There was a temporary aqua ball thing at the international festival in Fuengi last spring!!! Oh and I think there maybe one at Benalmadena????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info folks, I will pass it on, we are really looking forward to getting on with things, and really hope to expand the bike rental side of things as well as the sales and repairs, fingers crossed we can make a go of it.


----------



## wakker174 (Sep 19, 2011)

Where about in southern Spain are you thinking ?


----------



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuengirola. all being well.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

The way petrol and diesel prices are rising, we'll soon all be wanting bicycles and the older ones will want power of some sort to help them up the hills. No joking! 

Prices are up now and may descend at some point in the future for a short while when the credit crunch really sinks demand because we've all run out of cash. (Credit makes up about 90% of money supply and we haven't even started to see the results of the credit crunch. House of cards.) Sadly, those cheap prices won't last because the supply will dry up with very little investment (no credit/money) in ever-more-difficult oil extraction and prices will spike up to perhaps 500$ a barrel. Then, you'll be like a pig in the proverbial!!! 

Me? I'm thinking of getting a small two-wheeled trap and harnessing my dogs!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Iberican said:


> The way petrol and diesel prices are rising, we'll soon all be wanting bicycles and the older ones will want power of some sort to help them up the hills. No joking!


Yes, I think there _may_ be a market developing for those bikes with a motor and or good fold up bikes, especially if you're near Gibraltar. (people going to and from Gib for work)


----------



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting thoughts. Previous owner has just started selling electric cycles, which is something we have considered expanding if possible through good advertising as at present I dont think he does. 
Obviously there is always a fear taking on a business anywhere, and although the situation is far from good in Spain, we are still hoping to make a go of it, and while working our asses off ;-) will still have a better lifestyle than we had before.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

blackjack1 said:


> Interesting thoughts. Previous owner has just started selling electric cycles, which is something we have considered expanding if possible through good advertising as at present I dont think he does.
> Obviously there is always a fear taking on a business anywhere, and although the situation is far from good in Spain, we are still hoping to make a go of it, and while working our asses off ;-) will still have a better lifestyle than we had before.


The thing is I think they're still quite expensive and then you've got all the maintenance problems to think about.

And yes, advertise as much as you can because even though the best form of advertising is word of mouth you need to get your name recognised and your products/ services out there. I don't know if the previous owner was Spanish, but I wouldn't say that advertising was a Spaniard's forte


----------



## blackjack1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes I totally agree about the advertising! There is vast scope for improvement on that front! 

Hmmm, I take your point about the cost of electric bikes, we shall have to think of a cheaper alternative to offer our customers!


----------

